# Corgi thread!



## Amphoteric

With all the madness and mayhem going on in SAS, a peaceful haven is needed. So, it is time for a corgi thread. In this thread we post cute corgis and nothing but cute corgis.
I shall start:


----------



## crimewave




----------



## The Quiet Girl




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## SpyNumber403

oh my god i just became a corgi fan


----------



## DarrellLicht

If I pull the trigger on this home, I'm totally getting a dog.. It just may be a corgi... I could name it 'corki'..


----------



## DarrellLicht

I already have a spiked collar for it to wear.. 8)


----------



## Jig210

I feel so much better already.


----------



## Jig210

moroff said:


> If I pull the trigger on this home, I'm totally getting a dog.. It just may be a corgi... I could name it 'corki'..


 Such an awesome idea. Get him a little plane suit or something to.


----------



## Ender

This is a good thread.


----------



## nullptr

Before today I knew nothing of the glorious corgi.


----------



## au Lait

My sister has a corgi. He wears a bow tie sometimes. To be fancy and whatnot.


----------



## Amphoteric

au Lait said:


> My sister has a corgi. He wears a bow tie sometimes. To be fancy and whatnot.





















Corgis can have some serious style.


----------



## Beingofglass

I'm not gonna lie, I want one.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## zomgz

Corgi's are the fanciest dogs in existence!


----------



## Daniel C

I'm generally more of a cat person but I must admit these corgis look pretty incredibly cute.


----------



## typemismatch




----------



## DarrellLicht

Just have to find one with blue eyes 8)


----------



## Amphoteric

moroff said:


> Just have to find one with blue eyes 8)


Miniature husky! Too fluffy for the cuteness meter to bear.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## au Lait

Amphoteric said:


> Corgis can have some serious style.


Somebody get that one with the top hat a monocle, post-haste!


----------



## Amphoteric

au Lait said:


> Somebody get that one with the top hat a monocle, post-haste!












I believe this one could borrow his monocle!


----------



## Jig210

This is so awesome!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## typemismatch

I like Amphoteric's drawings.


----------



## AllToAll




----------



## Amphoteric

AllToAll said:


>


Legs too stubby for exiting a tent ;_; I think this puts my own problems into perspective.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire




----------



## Jig210

The cartoons aren't as great :/


----------



## Brasilia

corgi, y u so fcking cute?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

SnowFlakesFire said:


>


Behold ye, corgi flop.


----------



## cosmicslop

Jig210 said:


> The cartoons aren't as great :/


Oh no you did _not_ just say that.

Anyway, this is some perfectly animated corgi behavior right here.


----------



## Caer

Oh my gosh, I'm in heaven. Corgis are my favorite dog and I'm getting one next year. ^_^


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric

I think it's time to replace my therapist with a therapy corgi.


----------



## Beingofglass

I have to ask; are most of these Pictures of your own dog? It's so cute, no Wonder you'd spoil it.


----------



## Amphoteric

Beingofglass said:


> I have to ask; are most of these Pictures of your own dog? It's so cute, no Wonder you'd spoil it.


Nah, unfortunately I don't own a corgi (or any other dog) at the moment


----------



## Amphoteric

Yes, please!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Jig210

Omfg this is so awesome!!!!!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amocholes

Basenjis rule!
Corgis drool!

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Amphoteric

Amocholes said:


> Basenjis rule!
> Corgis drool!
> 
> :banana :banana :banana












Basenji/Corgi mix! :teeth


----------



## RadioactivePotato




----------



## BigBreaths

When I was 5 we had a Pembrokeshire Corgi. We had him for 8 years. He was a lovely, lovely dog. I've got a Jack Russell now.


----------



## Amphoteric

BigBreaths said:


> When I was 5 we had a Pembrokeshire Corgi. We had him for 8 years. He was a lovely, lovely dog. I've got a Jack Russell now.


Russells are great too  Such lively, joyful little dogs.


----------



## KaiserAwesome

This is the best thread on SAS. Fact.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## alenclaud

My german shepard needs a buddy to really play with. This thread has made me consider getting a Corgi in the near future, if there's enough luck to spot one in the pound. They look to be like very charismatic critters.


----------



## markwalters2

Are corgis dangerous? They look like they could really hurt somebody ...


----------



## Amphoteric

markwalters2 said:


> Are corgis dangerous? They look like they could really hurt somebody ...


Maybe if a really fat corgi decides to come sleep on your chest.. that could be potentially dangerous.


----------



## Amphoteric

jon snow said:


> My german shepard needs a buddy to really play with. This thread has made me consider getting a Corgi in the near future, if there's enough luck to spot one in the pound. They look to be like very charismatic critters.











I could imagine this happening, the stumpy corgi being a total bossy *****


----------



## alenclaud

Amphoteric said:


> I could imagine this happening, the stumpy corgi being a total bossy *****


A while back our neighbour's puppy (incidentally with a bit of a bossy attitude) had a habit trespassing into our land and became quick friends with Noc, our german shepard, following him all over the place with that pesky attitude of his.

Luckily Noc is a gentle and a patient mentor, and molded him into a fine pupil. It was great for my dog to have someone to play with, like he was a pup all over again.


----------



## Amphoteric

jon snow said:


> A while back our neighbour's puppy (incidentally with a bit of a bossy attitude) had a habit trespassing into our land and became quick friends with Noc, our german shepard, following him all over the place with that pesky attitude of his.
> 
> Luckily Noc is a gentle and a patient mentor, and molded him into a fine pupil. It was great for my dog to have someone to play with, like he was a pup all over again.


Haha, that's a great story. 
My sister had had a rottweiler for many years until she took a new rottweiler puppy. The older dog was calm and steady, while the puppy was full of energy and loved to be mischievous and cause chaos and havoc. At times, if dogs could speak, the older dog probably would've said to the puppy that "Please, I'm too old and tired for your **** right now."


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Perkins




----------



## alenclaud

Ein is such an intelligent Corgi


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## InimitableJeeves

What can I say, it would be quite nice to have one.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## alenclaud




----------



## CharmedOne

Amphoteric said:


> Haha, that's a great story.
> My sister had had a rottweiler for many years until she took a new rottweiler puppy. The older dog was calm and steady, while the puppy was full of energy and loved to be mischievous and cause chaos and havoc. At times, if dogs could speak, the older dog probably would've said to the puppy that "Please, I'm too old and tired for your **** right now."


 My family had an old lab who was pretty annoyed with our new rottweiler puppy's antics until the day he realized it was all a game, and he was supposed to play. He only lived a few more months after the puppy arrived, but those last month were full of joy, frolicking with the little guy as if he were a young pup again.


----------



## CharmedOne

Awwww. Just awwww. That's my gut reaction to this board.


----------



## alenclaud

^yep dogs are supposed to have buddies to play with. We also have a small ''house'' dog who is very spoiled and lazy as you can imagine, but he never goes outside to play with our other dog Noc.

Here's another pic. I love these.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## Beingofglass

Amphoteric said:


> Russells are great too  Such lively, joyful little dogs.


I come to this thread often, because I frikkin love dogs.

Speaking of terriers, here's my dog.. it has developed a habit of jumping into baskets and boxes and just sit there. As a puppy, it used to disappear in the boxes in the garage. I took this pic just after sorting my laundry, our fox terrier could'nt resist like usual :b

More corgi pics please <3


----------



## App

Sorry guys - We're a long-haired, black & tan miniature dachshund family. Superb pics tho!


----------



## Amphoteric

Beingofglass said:


> I come to this thread often, because I frikkin love dogs.
> 
> Speaking of terriers, here's my dog.. it has developed a habit of jumping into baskets and boxes and just sit there. As a puppy, it used to disappear in the boxes in the garage. I took this pic just after sorting my laundry, our fox terrier could'nt resist like usual :b
> 
> More corgi pics please <3


What a lovely dog 



App said:


> Sorry guys - We're a long-haired, black & tan miniature dachshund family. Superb pics tho!


I love dachshunds too. :mushy


----------



## louiselouisa

I really want one... too bad the pup is really pricey and everyone besides me doesn't want a dog in our house. but I know someday I'll get one.

AND YEESSS< THEY"RE SOOO CUTE


----------



## alenclaud

^And here I am thinking I can acquire one from a pound lol


----------



## Zack

I'm a very disappointed model-vehicle collector now...


----------



## Amphoteric

Annual corgi meet-up


----------



## alenclaud




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## RadioactivePotato

App said:


> Sorry guys - We're a long-haired, black & tan miniature dachshund family. Superb pics tho!


Me too 
I have one of my two dachshunds behind my chair right now.


----------



## Amphoteric

RadioactivePotato said:


> Me too
> I have one of my two dachshunds behind my chair right now.


I firmly believe, that this forum needs a dachshund thread too! :yes


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Amphoteric said:


> I firmly believe, that this forum needs a dachshund thread too! :yes


That can be arranged....


----------



## alenclaud

They do have quite fuzzy butts don't they.


----------



## Beingofglass




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## alenclaud

Sticking to the sub-theme here.










I love Stephen King ,I love corgis, i love this picture.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## cosmicslop

Amphoteric said:


>


right click, save.


----------



## jlscho03

Cute pics! I have a corgi, too. No camera, though, so there won't be any pictures from me.


----------



## Amphoteric

jlscho03 said:


> Cute pics! I have a corgi, too. No camera, though, so there won't be any pictures from me.


Ah, I'm jealous anyway. Is your corgie a pembroke or cardigan?


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric

My favourite breed and one of my favourite flowers!


----------



## Amphoteric

Therapy corgi Luna


----------



## alenclaud




----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## Glass Child

Not sure if this was posted and too lazy to look.


----------



## rainsong2775

This little Corgi pup needs a HUG! :heart:heart:heart


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## CharmedOne

Amphoteric said:


>


 Never pee alone--hahaha!!!


----------



## jlscho03

Amphoteric, in response to your question earlier,

I have a pembroke. He's tri-colored, with black being the dominant color. He's ten years old now and still my puppy.


----------



## christacat

Perkins said:


>


 askalsklaks i want one


----------



## Kris10

OMG this is the BEST thread ever!!!!!

I love corgis!! I used to have a corgi/chihuahua mix


----------



## CharmedOne

It's a bird, it's a plane...


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## CharmedOne

shame on you, lol.


----------



## alenclaud

This guy is looking to score the ladies .


----------



## Squirrelevant

Corgi hugging a cantaloupe.


----------



## CharmedOne

jon snow said:


>


 Pet one or two every hour? More often as needed?


----------



## CharmedOne

jon snow said:


> This guy is looking to score the ladies .


 *Debonaire doggy!*


----------



## CharmedOne

_
Follow your dreams, no matter what. There will always been someone who wants to poop on your party and rain on your parade._


----------



## alenclaud

For those who like a bit of variety.

I particularly like this little one  :


----------



## typemismatch

this thread just gets better and better


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## alenclaud

Ein. <3


----------



## alenclaud




----------



## CharmedOne

Immortalized by "The Oatmeal."


----------



## alenclaud

This corgi was too lazy to continue, so his owner had to take it halfway up the mountain, and back down.


----------



## CharmedOne

In Heaven....


----------



## Beingofglass

CharmedOne said:


> Immortalized by "The Oatmeal."


OMG! The resemblance...!  Damn this breed is just too cute


----------



## alenclaud




----------



## CharmedOne

jon snow said:


>


Are these yours?


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## alenclaud

@CharmedOne: Unfortunately, no, they aren't mine. I've never had a corgi.


----------



## CharmedOne

Beingofglass said:


> OMG! The resemblance...!  Damn this breed is just too cute


Yup, yup. They're adorbz, I want one.


----------



## Consider

I was like, what?

Then I was like, dogs.


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## T Studdly

My heart explodes when I view this thread

IWANTONESOBADNKYDXRONDGHVFH


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## Amphoteric

CharmedOne said:


>


Ah I love this picture, so precious


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## CharmedOne

Amphoteric said:


>


Wow! That looks comfy! Lol!


----------



## Noll

at first i wanted a bulldog but now i kinda want a corgi...


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## alenclaud




----------



## Derailing

Those are cute, but IMO pugs are much cuter.


----------



## Katya92

BEST.THREAD.EVER!


----------



## netherclaws




----------



## CharmedOne

Lord Peanut McNolegs. Yes. Lord. Whodathunkit? (sorry this pic is soooo crazy-huge! yeesh.)


----------



## CharmedOne

Derailing said:


> Those are cute, but IMO pugs are much cuter.


----------



## CharmedOne

Amphoteric said:


>


As a child, I had a cockapoo who'd keep chasing his own tail like this--nipping at it. Derp. :no :b


----------



## CharmedOne

pointy said:


>


This has to be my favorite gif on here. The expression on his face at the end!!! *giggles*


----------



## CharmedOne

Amphoteric said:


> I think it's time to replace my therapist with a therapy corgi.


----------



## Katya92

Here's a corgi live cam by The Pet Collective


----------



## alenclaud

Katya92 said:


> Here's a corgi live cam by The Pet Collective


----------



## alenclaud




----------



## CharmedOne

The first dog looks soooo PISSED, lol. I'm sure the 3 of them will be plotting their revenge shortly...


----------



## Beingofglass

Albino Corgi! I think this one is new.


----------



## Ivy60

I sincerely thank you all.
My blood pressure has gone from 100 to 0.

^Beautiful dog, btw.


----------



## Beingofglass

Ivy60 said:


> I sincerely thank you all.
> My blood pressure has gone from 100 to* 0*.
> 
> ^Beautiful dog, btw.


...Well, is that good or bad? Cos' theoretically you should be dead right now haha :um


----------



## Amphoteric

Beingofglass said:


> Albino Corgi! I think this one is new.


What a beautiful dog! Reminds me of a polar fox:


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## alenclaud

that face, lol.


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## misspeachy

Awww, I love sleeping Doggies!


----------



## alenclaud




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## minnie52

Soooo cute!! Do Corgi's make for good fast walkers with their short little legs?! Am curious because if our pet law comes in (which I am praying it will next month) we would be allowed to have a small dog with a height no taller than 8" at the shoulder?! I really need a good walking companion. Have looked at Pomeranians as well because the ones I have known are good walkers. Can anybody fill me in on this? Thanks all


----------



## el kanguro

my favorite corgi


----------



## CharmedOne

These are all short clips:

This has to be the cutest puppy in the world! Now, I REALLY want one! 




"Biscuit has the hiccups" Lol, I hate when that happens! 




I agree with the poster who said under this video, "He deserves ALL the carrots!" 




He does say it, but does he mean it? Or just want the treat? 




Hahaha, sooo confused! And then, too short to jump up on the bed, lol. 




Funny, confused corgi puppies


----------



## CharmedOne

minnie52 said:


> Soooo cute!! Do Corgi's make for good fast walkers with their short little legs?! Am curious because if our pet law comes in (which I am praying it will next month) we would be allowed to have a small dog with a height no taller than 8" at the shoulder?! I really need a good walking companion. Have looked at Pomeranians as well because the ones I have known are good walkers. Can anybody fill me in on this? Thanks all


I've never owned one, but this li'l guy seems to move pretty quickly


----------



## lov3np3ac3

Cuteness overload! Corgis are adorable!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## alenclaud

currently have this one as my desktop bg.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## CharmedOne

Amphoteric said:


>


I like this one. Something about the way he seems to be gnawing on the pumpkin. Or licking it. Or licking while gnawing it... So cute.


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## myhalo123

Only open to corgis? BOOOOOOO! :b


----------



## Amphoteric

VelveteenRabbit said:


> Only open to corgis? BOOOOOOO! :b


Corgis & co!


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## Amphoteric

CharmedOne said:


>


At least the bologna was light


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## CharmedOne

Amphoteric said:


>


Lovin' that what's up chicken butt laugh.


----------



## konqz

My 13 year old Corgi


----------



## CharmedOne

konqz said:


> My 13 year old Corgi


Aw, adorable! Lucky you!


----------



## Amphoteric

konqz said:


> My 13 year old Corgi


Oh, I am jealous now! 
My getting-a-corgi plans must wait until the future.


----------



## Matt19

I love this thread :3 I have a corgi also but she is starting to get really old now


----------



## Amphoteric

Matt19 said:


> I love this thread :3 I have a corgi also but she is starting to get really old now


Got any pictures you could share?


----------



## konqz

CharmedOne said:


> Aw, adorable! Lucky you!


Thanks!


Amphoteric said:


> Oh, I am jealous now!
> 
> My getting-a-corgi plans must wait until the future.


I was 14 when I got my little one, so I had the choice. Get my first computer or get a corgi. Easy choice! She has been by my side everyday (nearly every minute) for the past 13 years.



Matt19 said:


> I love this thread :3 I have a corgi also but she is starting to get really old now


Mine is sort of slowing down (mainly becoming lazy), but she still acts like she did when she was a puppy.


----------



## jamesjameson

this thread dieserves a bump


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## moloko

(best gif of all times)


----------



## herk

excellent thread

i want one now


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## DarrellLicht

Amphoteric said:


>


This sort of strikes me in a Avant guarde way (I think).. with the slumped glum young woman gazing at nothing and a overly enthusiastic and well equipped corgi right up the foreground ready for action..
It's a muggy day for sailing, sparky here doesn't seem to mind at all. Amanda on the other hand only wanted to clear her head after a series of events involving a recent death of her dear father from a battle with cancer.


----------



## Amphoteric

moroff said:


> This sort of strikes me in a Avant guarde way (I think).. with the slumped glum young woman gazing at nothing and a overly enthusiastic and well equipped corgi right up the foreground ready for action..
> It's a muggy day for sailing, sparky here doesn't seem to mind at all. Amanda on the other hand only wanted to clear her head after a series of events involving a recent death of her dear father from a battle with cancer.


:clap

I think a whole movie could be inspired and written by this picture.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Amphoteric said:


> :clap
> 
> I think a whole movie could be inspired and written by this picture.


We have our poster, it needs the right title..


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## blue2




----------



## moloko

There aren't many threads like this one.


----------



## Amphoteric

ooh, didn't know this thread had been found again!


----------



## purplepeanuts

When I was growing up my aunt owned 5 corgis and I had baby pictures with 5 corgis :yay


----------



## Amphoteric

purplepeanuts said:


> When I was growing up my aunt owned 5 corgis and I had baby pictures with 5 corgis :yay


Five corgis? Now that's a corgi stampede


----------



## moloko




----------



## moloko




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## BeingofFlesh

Little balls of pure joy <3


----------



## Yuno Gasai

OMG <3 I love this thread.


----------



## SmartCar

This thread is toooooo cute


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou

Amphoteric said:


> My getting-a-corgi plans must wait until the future.


any updates on your plans?
We all want to be aunties and uncles! :yes


----------



## Surly Wurly

BeingofFlesh said:


> Little balls of pure joy <3


thats what she said


----------



## Aeiou

In a Lonely Place said:


> also that ones little chubby bottom trying to get out the tent


Yeeeeeeah, that one is so fluffy I'm gonna die!

And this one is VEEEEEEEEEEERY tired


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Aeiou

In a Lonely Place said:


> That dawg don't want it's legs wiggled, it wants belly rubs


----------



## Aeiou

FLOP!


----------



## Amphoteric

Aeiou said:


> any updates on your plans?
> We all want to be aunties and uncles! :yes


Ah, no updates yet, sadly!


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## crimeclub

^Cute little T-Rex arms.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Aeiou

^ The corgi with a corgi blanket.
haha, adorable!


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## NahMean




----------



## Amphoteric

Aeiou said:


> While going to work this morning, I have seen a lady walking her corgi.
> After that, I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, what a lovely way to start my day!


There's one that lives in my neighbourhood too. It makes me a bit happier to see any dogs and animals, but the neighbourhood corgi is always a guaranteed mood boost.

----

In important news:
The 22 Most Important Corgis Of 2015


----------



## gunner21

Diacetylmorphine said:


> Behold ye, corgi flop.


Michael Jordan would be proud of that hang time.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## CharmedOne

Amphoteric said:


>


^^^ Lol!

Not a Corgi, but a good friend texted me this pic after he brushed his girlfriend's dog in the garage.












Amphoteric said:


>


^^^ That's a brave one!

Again, not a Corgi, but this gave me a chuckle. I hope he picked Pancho up right away!


----------



## Amphoteric

CharmedOne said:


> ^^^ Lol!
> 
> Not a Corgi, but a good friend texted me this pic after he brushed his girlfriend's dog in the garage.


Haha :lol


----------

